

No restrictions for the GCHQ. UK government rewrites its hacking law ‘quietly’ - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/36918/hacking/gchq-uk-government-hacking.html

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9559691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9559691)
(arstechnica.co.uk)

Alternate sources, but no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551852)
(privacyinternational.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9270014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9270014)
(bestvpn.com)

